# Check Your Hood Liner...



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

This goes out to anyone whose owned a 3rd gen Alty
for 6 months to a year. Check your hood liner and let us know if
there's any wear. In particular, insulation that's been burned
over the plastic engine cover. 

I've had my Alty for little over a year now and I' ve noticed 
a spot in the liner where it actually makes contact 
with the cover that has been burned off. Result?
Some of the "3.5" script has been burned off as well as
a half-dollar size hole in the liner.

It seems to me that in it's effort to make the engine as quiet 
as possible, Nissan over insulated the liner thus causing contact with the plastic cover. 

I certainly hope I'm not the only one with this problem...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

No burns here


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

I will definitely look into that. I know the emblem on my engine cover is bubbled, the plating looks like it heated up so you could be on to something


----------



## Altimat (Jul 8, 2002)

No its not burned. The engine moves fore and aft in its mounts so it is constantly rubbing back and forth on the hood insulation which wears away both the hood insulation and the plating on the engine cover. I'll be getting a new one of each when I stop in for my 35,999 mile service.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Bill - I would'nt expect you to have this problem - you
don't drive the car enough! 

Scott - Thanks for letting me know I'm not the only one...

Mike - Yeah, your explanation sounds correct (as usual).
What mileage are you at and how bad is yours?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Mine still looks good, I'm at 20K. I will definently keep an eye on that though.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

Melted at 14K


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

Take that fancy piece of plastic off. All it does is keep you from spotting leaks and other problems. Besides, the engine looks okay. They should have just cast the logo into the cam covers


----------

